# Email



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

How do I add a contact for email, on my ipad2


Thanks


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Just send a message to that person, and it will be in the history and will auto-complete next time you start typing the name/address. This is slightly different than being in the Contacts list. 

If you add the person to your Contact List, the Mail app will see the info there, also. This is the preferred way to do it.

Mike


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks Mike.


----------

